

FBI flight hacker claims queried by security experts - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32780513

======
tghw
Last year's DEFCON had a talk about this that is worth watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy3nXXZgqmg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy3nXXZgqmg)

tl;dr The systems are too separate for hijacking from the entertainment system
to be realistic.

------
X-Istence
It is rather shocking to me that people actually believe these systems to be
secure. Flight control systems are old and outdated, and new stuff is bolted
on with no regard to security what so ever.

Chris is a friend of mine, and I find it very disheartening how much the
security community has taken the FBI's warrant at face value, and condemned
Chris when he hasn't even had a chance to respond.

The security community itself knows how vulnerable all these other systems
are, so why is it such a surprise that airplanes are also vulnerable?

~~~
Nrsolis
I think people are having a hard time with the idea that someone could posit
that there is a security vulnerability and then actively tamper with the IFE
systems while in flight. I know he says he hasn't done that, but I'm not sure
I believe that story.

If he did in fact try to inject traffic into the network that would affect the
flight management computers, then I think he's a fool and a criminal.

Highlighting a vulnerability in this fashion is like setting fire to a home to
prove it really is flammable. Claiming that you only want to improve fire
safety is just a canard. We all know that there are vulnerabilities in every
system we use today and it's good for us to RESPONSIBLY work towards improving
them. I'm just saddened that this person didn't think anyone was taking him
seriously enough that he had to take matters into his own hands.

